# Motor & Household Premiums Levelling Off...



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Those that have already seen their increases this year, will hopefully see some levelling off. Hopefully this will mean a bit stability within the market - http://www.insuranceage.co.uk/insurance-age/news/2097537/premium-increases-cooling-aa


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, my house one came through today, wasn't happy with it, so went to a well known cat site and saved 43%

:doublesho

and got a free cuddly toy as well 

:thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I was thinking about making a new signature.....

"No meerkats, no opera singers, no teasmaids and no M&S vouchers....just good ol' fashioned honest advice"


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

any ideas what bought about these sharp increases


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

justina3 said:


> any ideas what bought about these sharp increases


Under priced products for at least the last 10 years with insurers prepared to make losses on accounts for the sake of a marketing book, whilst at the same time there have been sharp increase in cash for crash scams, increased injury awards, hire car costs etc, nil returns on investment portofios, increase in claims due to a recession (people are more likely to claim when times are hard), increase in insurer's reinsurance costs due to global disasters, etc etc. On household, factor in the flood claims as well. Oh, and the government getting another 1% ipt on top of it all.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Yeah, my house one came through today, wasn't happy with it, so went to a well known cat site and saved 43%
> 
> :doublesho
> 
> ...


How much do you want for the cuddly toy mate? Wife wants one but im Fecked if ill deal with them lot!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Shiny said:


> Under priced products for at least the last 10 years with insurers prepared to make losses on accounts for the sake of a marketing book, whilst at the same time there have been sharp increase in cash for crash scams, increased injury awards, hire car costs etc, nil returns on investment portofios, increase in claims due to a recession (people are more likely to claim when times are hard), increase in insurer's reinsurance costs due to global disasters, etc etc. On household, factor in the flood claims as well. Oh, and the government getting another 1% ipt on top of it all.


None of my insurances went up this and last year :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Shiny said:


> I was thinking about making a new signature.....
> 
> "No meerkats, no opera singers, no teasmaids and no M&S vouchers....just good ol' fashioned honest advice"


Yeah, but I don't want a cuddly Shiny... no offence meant...



:lol:



PaulN said:


> How much do you want for the cuddly toy mate? Wife wants one but im Fecked if ill deal with them lot!


:lol:

Oooh, what is it worth to have a happy (prob for just a minute wife) to you?!?!!?



Let me see if it gets posted out first, and I'll give you a shout....unless swimbo sees him first...although I have just bought her a unicorn, so she should be happy..... 

Wummin eh.... :wall::wall::wall:

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Shiny said:


> I was thinking about making a new signature.....
> 
> "No meerkats, no opera singers, no teasmaids and no M&S vouchers....just good ol' fashioned honest advice"


cheers for that  all sounds rather interesting...:lol: as does your new sig!

this is an intersting point that i thought deserved further highlight: -



> However, for drivers aged 17-22, premiums fell by 5.6% during the quarter.


dam i suddenly feel old being on the outer fringes of that bracket! :lol: and my GF reminded me


----------

